# 2015 Ptarmigan Hunt



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Well...I give it a try. Didn't find a single ptarmigan, but I had a blast & i'm gonna try it again before the season is over!
Here are a few pics of the beautiful country.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice post. You covered a lot of tough country and I admire your resolve. 

What breed of dog is that?

Can you share the porcupine story with us?

.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Here is my buddy!! He is an English Pointer/lab mix out of the Honky Tonk Attitude bloodlines. He is generally a chukar dog...at least that's what we mostly hunt.
--on our way into ptarmigan country he thought it was a good idea to bite a porcupine I was able to pluck them all out rather quickly with a leatherman.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

This is us last year chasing the devil birds---we are in our element here!!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice pictures! Hope you find some before the season is out.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

As you know bamacpl I've been up to where you were a number of times. One morning I had fresh snow and plenty of fresh ptarmigan tracks but never seen a bird, high or low that day.



Didn't mean to hijack your post.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Wyogoob--I'll be back in there pretty soon!! I'll find them lil buggers!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bamacpl said:


> Wyogoob--I'll be back in there pretty soon!! I'll find them lil buggers!


I wonder how many of them lil buggers seen you? The birds are dropping body feathers now. If you're not seeing fresh feathers or roosts I would look for another area.

If everything works out I'm going back up this year...uh...before I get old. My brother and gdog want to go and gdog said he'd carry my gun. 

.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Lol! I did see feathers & fresh poop.
My pup even got real birdy in a few spots
Idk?! --


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bamacpl said:


> Lol! I did see feathers & fresh poop.
> My pup even got real birdy in a few spots
> Idk?! --


Cool. I didn't have a dog but my hunting partner got real birdy numerous times.

.


----------

